# BTR 80 and 90



## Bombardier (Jan 12, 2006)

Heres a video of the BTR 80 and 90 (I think).
I found this video and decided to try and do some video editing. I reduced the file size from about 14 Mb to 6.2 Mb and removed the russian voice over to add a mix of the Prodigy's 'Firestarter'.

Its been optimised for 512Kb Broadband, so anything faster will download mega quick. ENJOY!

I like the results, I hope you do. Its an awesome video solthum 
The best way for you to view this video will be to 'RIGHT CLICK' and 'save target as'

CLICK HERE


----------



## Drone_pilot (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW what a brilliant first try. uzi,the video is very good.uzi,

Well done Bdr.


----------



## Bundu Basher (Jan 12, 2006)

Good stuff!  

Makes you want to get out there.... and play!

Good one, Bomby!


----------



## Eagledriver (Jan 29, 2006)

Well done, a great video.sal;sal;sal;


----------



## ArcticWolf (Jan 29, 2006)

*Wow!*

I really enjoyed that one. Would make anyone want to drive a tank! Perfect! solthum solthum blah, blah,


----------



## MakeWar87 (Feb 2, 2006)

nothin a few at-4 couldnt take care of maybe a javalen missle that music was sweet its prodigy a aussie band but I guess in a russian remix


----------



## Bombardier (Feb 2, 2006)

Prodigy? an Aussie Band?


----------

